# Safari et Hotmail



## charisme (21 Avril 2006)

j'ai un probleme. je n'arive pas a avoir accès a ma boite hotmail à partir de MSN messenger que dois je faire?


----------



## chroukin (21 Avril 2006)

Ressayer plus tard car souvent les serveurs de MSN sont out


----------



## charisme (22 Avril 2006)

le truc c'est que ça dure depuis hier mais avec Netscape j'y arrive? serait ce un pb du a Safari? comment le régler?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

c'est entierement du à msn ... dans ce cas là , si tu ne peux passer directement de msn messenger à ton hotmail .. passe par la page de msn.fr dans safari , tu tapes ton mail et ton mot de passe et tu entreras sans soucis dans ta boite ... oki c'est un peu moins pratique mais c'est efficace !! 

(mais c'est vraiment specifique msn ... si tu as un compte yahoo messenger .. quand on compare l'ouverture du compte msn et du compte yahoo , ya pas photo le yahoo s'ouvre simplement , le msn je ne sais ce qu'il bidouille mais il bricole un tas de filtres avant de s'ouvrir quand on regarde ce qui s'affiche en haut du navigateur:rateau: )


----------



## charisme (22 Avril 2006)

le probleme persiste. quand je lance la page www.hotmail.com j'accede à la page de connexion aprese le mot de passe et le login il n'arrive pas à acceder à lapage des mails.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Avril 2006)

Salut, 
ça ne fonctionne plus depuis quelques jours (2-3) j'en parle dans différents sujets ... il faut utiliser Firefox pour se connecter. 
J'étais justement en train de faire une recherche sur les forums d'Apple pour plus de détails.

_Edit : on en parle déjà ici et là  Vive la fonction recherche _


----------



## reas (22 Avril 2006)

Même problème chez moi.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Avril 2006)

reas a dit:
			
		

> Même problème chez moi.



ben même solution ... et c'est pour tout le monde pareil


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

charisme a dit:
			
		

> le truc c'est que ça dure depuis hier mais avec Netscape j'y arrive? serait ce un pb du a Safari? comment le régler?


alors dans safari , menu safari>preferences>generales>navigateur par defaut : firefox


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors dans safari , menu safari>preferences>generales>navigateur par defaut : firefox



plutôt radical ....


----------



## Mimosashi (23 Avril 2006)

charisme a dit:
			
		

> le probleme persiste. quand je lance la page www.hotmail.com j'accede à la page de connexion aprese le mot de passe et le login il n'arrive pas à acceder à lapage des mails.


J'ai exactement le même problème que toi et le truc c'est que j'aime mieux Safari que FireFox... Donc patientons... C'est un problème MSN si j'ai bien compris???


----------



## charisme (24 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors dans safari , menu safari>preferences>generales>navigateur par defaut : firefox


merci ça marche aussi avec Netscape (j'ai pas firefox).


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2006)

J'ai aussi le même souci, mais je le contourne en interrompant puis relançant le chargement de la page, qui d'ailleurs est tout à fait bizarre avec une succession en boucle de trois adresses si on ne fait rien. La plupart du temps ça marche du premier coup, le reste le second.


et sinon



			
				le faux rhum a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour jugnin,
> Cela fait quelques semaines que vous nêtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider dautres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ?



c'est tout à fait mignon.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

c'est bizarre quand même que cela persiste:hein: çà fait 5 jours maintenant, c'est la 1ère fois que j'ai ce problème:hein: suis obligée de passer aussi par firefox parce safari veut rien savoir 

pour jugnin : c'est qui le faux rhum


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

pour le moment, moi ça marche mais meme en partant de msn messenger pour acceder a hotmail , faut toujours passer par la page ou il demande le mot de passe , fut un temps  
passer par messenger suffisait a acceder a hotmail

microsoft c'est la simplicité meme pour hotmail:rateau:


----------



## oxigen (25 Avril 2006)

excusez moi, je peux sembler bête et ne pas comprendre, mais si on souhaite utiliser Safari et non Firefox, quelle est la solution à ce problème ?
PS : Avant ca fonctionnait bien pourtant ...
Merci beaucoup,
Oxy


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

oxigen a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi, je peux sembler bête et ne pas comprendre, mais si on souhaite utiliser Safari et non Firefox, quelle est la solution à ce problème ?
> PS : Avant ca fonctionnait bien pourtant ...
> Merci beaucoup,
> Oxy



pour le moment, pas de solution particuliere,
tout dépend de ce qui se passe sur ton ordi ..


----------



## oxigen (25 Avril 2006)

c'est bizarre, j'ai encore rien fait avec cet ordi ......... c'est incroyable, les problèmes innexplicable viennent tjrs des PC, de Windows, bref tous les produits de m...... de microchose de Bill (facture en anglais) Gaté.
Merci
Oxy


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

oxigen a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizarre, j'ai encore rien fait avec cet ordi ......... c'est incroyable, les problèmes innexplicable viennent tjrs des PC, de Windows, bref tous les produits de m...... de microchose de Bill (facture en anglais) Gaté.
> Merci
> Oxy


en tout cas sur le point precis de msn messenger et de hotmail .. meme en n'ayant pas de prejugés sur microsoft .. c'est quand meme terrible qu'ils fassent plus compliqué que yahoo par exemple ..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

oxigen a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi, je peux sembler bête et ne pas comprendre, mais si on souhaite utiliser Safari et non Firefox, quelle est la solution à ce problème ?
> PS : Avant ca fonctionnait bien pourtant ...
> Merci beaucoup,
> Oxy



eh bien pour moi c'est impossible avec safari et comme je n'utilisais jamais firefox et bien à présent je suis obligée de passer par là:hein: 
moi non plus je ne comprends pas avant y'avait juste à cliquer directement sur les messages dans msn et j'y arrivais direct  à présent faut ouvrir firefox et rentrer encore son identifiant et mdp c'est n'importe quoi cette histoire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Tout fonctionnais bien chez moi jusqu'il y a quelques jours. Impossible de rapatrier mon courrier avec safari. Même via le site. C'est quoi ce truc??? Apple ou Microsoft? J'aurais tendance à dire microsoft, il n'y a pas eu de mise à jours safari depuis une semaine quand même. C'est la guerre


----------



## Mig69 (26 Avril 2006)

Même problème chez moi! C'est vraiment chiant...
Si on vide nos cookies ça marche ou pas?
Je ne suis pas sur mon mac là donc je ne peux pas tester.


----------



## maximeG (26 Avril 2006)

Y a toujours mail, mais bon, j'aime pas avoir 3 tones de mail sur mon ordi...


----------



## maximeG (26 Avril 2006)

J'ai une solution, ca marche chez moi:
dés que vous voyez apparaître une adresse commencent par http://by105fd.bay105.hotmail.msn.com/, arrêtez le chargement de la page, puis relancer le, ca marche....


----------



## Mimosashi (26 Avril 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une solution, ca marche chez moi:
> dés que vous voyez apparaître une adresse commencent par http://by105fd.bay105.hotmail.msn.com/, arrêtez le chargement de la page, puis relancer le, ca marche....


C'est vrai que ça marche de temps en temps mais c'est casse-c..... Et si c'était dû aux nouvelles mises à jour Mac? MSN Messenger 5.1.1?? AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## maximeG (26 Avril 2006)

Ben, je ne pense pas, je rencontre le même problème en utilisant le site de hotmail ou de MSN


----------



## Mimosashi (27 Avril 2006)

Exact...


----------



## stefffano (28 Avril 2006)

C clair ! moi aussi le même problème !   du coup j'ai télécharger Firefox et je ruse !!  
Ca fonctionne niquel avec Firefox ! Et plus qu'a attendre que cela refonctionne !!  

ciao


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

j'ai exactement le même probleme et j'ai envoyé une demande à msn qui m'a conseillé de desinstaller messenger de mon mac book pro. ce que j'ai fait et depuis, je passe par la page msn via safari et cela refonctionne.
tout ce que je peux dire pour le moment.
j'ai l'impression que les messenger, skype et autres ont fait planter mon ordi alors j'ai du tout desinstaller .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

ah tiens bonne info , j'vais essayer alors:hein:  car çà commence à bien faire l'histoire (une semaine maintenant! ) de passer par firefox et retaper son mdp à chaque fois


----------



## Charly777 (29 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

a vrai dire j'ai pas tout lu 
Je rencontre égalament ce pb que j'ai résolu, mais preuve que safari et hotmail c'est chien et chat.

Sinon plutot que d'ouvrir un autre post j'ai une question toujours en lien entre safari et hotmail:

safari marche super mais des que j'ouvre hotmail (sans passer par msn ou adium) safari "quitte inopinément". C'est seulement pour hotmail. Je peux donc plus consulter mes messages. (je vais essayer par fire fox de suite...:hein: ).

Est ce que cela vous est deja arrivé? est ce un probleme de port ouvert sur le pare feu (j'ai rien changé et ca marchait avant)? Que dois je faire?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

non jamais arrivé  t'as plus qu'à faire comme nous et passer par firefox unique solution


----------



## davvv (29 Avril 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une solution, ca marche chez moi:
> dés que vous voyez apparaître une adresse commencent par http://by105fd.bay105.hotmail.msn.com/, arrêtez le chargement de la page, puis relancer le, ca marche....




yeahhh comme sa sa fonctionne  

Suffit de stopper le chargement de la page et puis la recharger plusieurs fois :hein:


----------



## Couhoulinn (31 Mai 2006)

Il y a une explication officielle à ce bug? Ou M$ le fait exprès?


----------



## iCed (17 Juin 2006)

Dans le même esprit mais avec des clics en moins, lorsque vous voyez ce type d'adresse vous cliquez vite dessus et appuyez sur la touche "Entrée".


----------



## g200 (18 Juin 2006)

Oui enfin moi je trouve plus simple de mettre firefox en navigateur comme ca on clique dans la fenetre de MSN ou aMSN et on utilise safari dans le dock,pour les autres choses! parceque c'est chi*** votre manip.Moi je passe pas mon temps à regarder à quel moment il faut faire vos trucs...


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juillet 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais l'identification hotmail via Safari fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## Yohmgaï (12 Octobre 2007)

Peut-être suis-je le seul, mais depuis trois jours ça me le refait  Pourtant ça fonctionnait merveilleusement bien, t je suis sur Live (classique) depuis longtemps... sniff... à noter que la manip indiquée e fonctionne apparemment plus, en m'arrêtant et en rechargeant sur la page à nom bizarre, je repars dans la boucle... jusqu'à obtenir :



Windows Live ID est indisponible à partir de ce site pour l'une des raisons suivantes :
Ce site connaît peut-être un problème.
Le site n'est peut être pas membre de Windows Live ID.
Vous pouvez :

Vous pouvez vous connecter ou vous inscrire sur d'autres sites et services Windows Live ID ou réessayer plus tard sur ce site.


Logique


----------



## jugnin (12 Octobre 2007)

Yohmgaï a dit:


> Peut-être suis-je le seul, mais depuis trois jours ça me le refait  Pourtant ça fonctionnait merveilleusement bien, t je suis sur Live (classique) depuis longtemps... sniff... à noter que la manip indiquée e fonctionne apparemment plus, en m'arrêtant et en rechargeant sur la page à nom bizarre, je repars dans la boucle... jusqu'à obtenir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Effectivement, le mal est revenu. J'ai trouvé une autre parade : hotmail est devenue mon adresse poubelle, que je ne donne qu'aux sites internet et aux gens que j'aime pas.


----------



## Shark Squall (13 Octobre 2007)

Tout ce ki vient du monde pc se transforme en &#233;norme buggggg.....
Meme probleme chez moi, messeger ne veut pas fonctionner ni sur safari ni sur firefox


----------



## Shark Squall (13 Octobre 2007)

g remarqu&#233; aussi ke safari ou firefox n'ouvraient plus la page http://storeapple.com


----------



## achso (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même problème avec une adresse Hotmail. Ce soir, j'ai effacé tous les cookies et c'est reparti, j'arrive de nouveau à consulter mes mails.
Mais, pourquoi Hotmail installe-il 25 cookies avec une simple consultation de la boîte de réception*?


----------



## Vélane (16 Octobre 2007)

Vous avez ce genre de message aussi ?







Ca saoule franchement, j'espere qu'ils vont arranger ca au plus vite  
En tout cas, msn marche encore (ouf)
Mais c'est vraiment des c*** de zapper les utilisateurs de OSX
Surtout que : je deteste firefox parce que FIREFOX RAME !!!

Bref, je destresse avant d'assassiner un PC qui passe


----------



## TheSphinX (7 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai le m&#234;me genre de message d'erreur. 
Et malgr&#233; la suppression des cookies cela me dirige vers une sorte de "page de garde" me disant d'upgrader mon naviguateur (Upgrade to a more recent browser (IE 6.0 or above)) > La bonne blague  
Cependant laissant juste la possibilit&#233; de changer son mot de passe ou mon email de secours, mais pas la consultation de mes mails bien &#233;videmment...  

D&#233;j&#224; que j'avais l'intention de quitter cette boite mail sous peu en voila une raison de plus de  le faire d&#232;s maintenant


----------

